# Mit Ajax Daten als Eingabe für Dyngraph erzeugen



## maksimilian (21. Dez 2018)

Hallo Ihr,

der Text im Betreff ist sicher ungenau. Was will ich machen:
Auf dem Server wird der Messwert eines Temperatursensors zusammen mit dem Messzeitpunkt in einer Datenbank abgespeichert. Der zeitliche Temperaturverlauf soll im Web mittels Dyngraph in einem x-y-Diagramm visualisiert werden. Dyngraph erwartet die zu visualisierenden Daten im CSV-Format.
In einem HTML-Beispiel finde ich folgende Ajax-Anwendung

function abfrage(){
 $.ajax({
 url: "make-csv.php",
 datatype: "json",
 type: "POST",
 success: function(data) { Draw_DyGraph(data); }
 });
}

Das funktioniert bei mir aber nicht bzw. ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Ablauf testen/verfolgen kann. Könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben ?


maksimilian


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2018)

Frage im richtigen Bereich/Forum stellen. Offensichtlich geht es um JavaScript und nicht um Java. Vielleicht kann das ein Moderator ja noch verschieben
In den gängigen Browser sind Entwicklertools integriert. Mit diesen kann man sich alles mögliche anzeigen lassen und JavaScript debuggen.


----------



## maksimilian (23. Dez 2018)

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wusste erst einmal nicht, wo ich mein Problem unterbringen kann. Es würden mir schon genauere Tipps helfen, wie ich debuggen bzw. Abläufe verfolgen kann. Beispielsweise wäre bei meiner erwähnten Funktion abfrage() interessant, wie der POST abläuft. Das wird wohl nicht mit einer IDE wie Netbeans möglich sein.

maksimilian


----------



## httpdigest (23. Dez 2018)

Da wird einfach ein ganz normaler HTTP POST Request gesendet. Das Dollarzeichen deutet stark auf die JQuery Bibliothek, deren ajax Funktion im Hintergrund einfach den Request per XMLHttpRequest Objekt sendet. Wie gut kennst du dich denn mit HTTP aus? Und soll der Server in Java sein (Servlet) oder einfach ein normaler Webserver wie nginx oder Apache? Welche Anwendung produziert denn die Daten?


----------



## maksimilian (24. Dez 2018)

@ httpdigest

XMLHttpRequest -> Richtig. Rudimentäre Kenntnisse von HTTP (POST, GET). Server ist apache2 auf einem Raspberry.
Pi3 B+. Generierung der Daten erfolgt mit Python-Skripten, welche eine MySQL-DB bedienen. Wie geschrieben, ich brauche eigentlich weniger Programmier- als Debugging-Hilfe. Ich mag es nicht, wenn bei Aufruf einer URL nur ein weißer Bildschirm erscheint  JDT mit Eclipse ?

maksimilian


----------



## httpdigest (24. Dez 2018)

Wenn es sich dabei nicht um eine Java/JVM Anwendung handelt, dann bringt dir auch eine Java IDE nichts, bzw. das Java Development Tooling.
1. Prüfe den Webserver, ob er die Seite und alle von ihr benötigten/referenzierten Ressourcen ausliefern kann, bzw. die Seite existiert und zugreifbar ist, und auch richtig auf eine URL gemapped ist
2. Prüfe, ob dein Client auf den Raspberry Pie zugreifen kann
3. Prüfe, ob das Python Script funktioniert
4. Prüfe, ob die Datenbank korrekt eingerichtet ist und vom Python Script geschrieben werden kann
5. Prüfe in den F12/dev tools des Browsers den Request und den Response inkl. HTTP Response Code (ist es eventuell nicht 200)?
6. Prüfe in den dev tools, ob eventuell ein JavaScript Fehler aufgetreten ist. Kennst du dich generell mit der Benutzung der Browser DevTools aus?

Generell sind deine Informationen noch zu unspezifisch, um konkreter zu werden.


----------



## maksimilian (25. Dez 2018)

@ httpdigest #6
1. - 4. selbstverständlich überprüft. Solche Dinge kannst Du bei mir voraussetzen (ich teste übrigens noch lokal).
6. muss ich mit nein beantworten. Genau daran muss ich erst arbeiten, um hier konkreter werden zu können.

maksimlian


----------

